# Question for the men



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Question for the men: Is it normal for a men to share sexual fantasies with each other when they involve others that are not their wives? And is it normal is it for two men to sit around and talk about how they would "do" another women and share intimate details of "doing her" and getting aroused after the other one was done "doing her." My h shared a very intimate, personal relationship with another man, and I am just trying to make sense of this, since this he says that this is something that all men do and I will never understand.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I got nothin. This sounds a little creepy to me. Like Brokeback Mountain creepy.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope, not normal. It seems kind of odd to me too.


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea, this is no joke, but it seems like this other man knew more than I did about h in bed. I know how guys can be guys, but this I think crosses some lines, even though my h said he knew it was wrong, but it was funny and normal to do. Funny, like in a joke, however when they talked about this, there were no punch lines...just sharing with each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

What about these two and porn? I know I am probably asking very stupid questions, but is it normal for 2 guys to share porn between them and also watch it together? Of course this was unknown to me at the time, and when my h got caught, tried to lie his way out of it. These are 2 grown men, married men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

How did you discover this?

And yes, unless they're gay, it's weird.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it is perfectly normal for two good friends (male) to talk about women (other than their wives) and what they would like to do to them etc.
And if they both sit there with erections under their pants, so what?

If they were both to 'whip it out' and start jacking themselves (or each other!!) off then I think that would probably be over the top!

When men talk about sex we are a bit animalistic about it....down to earth...graphic!...Whereas a woman might say 'he ran me a bath, lit some candles, handed me a glass of Sauvignon blanc and started to gently caress between my legs'...!!

However, when it comes to talking to their 'mates' about their marital sex life, I think we are far more reserved....because its more intimate...is love making as against raw sex. 
I think the most it would be was; 'Hey! Did you get laid last night?'...'Yup'....'How was it?'....'Great'. And thats it. But had he been laid by someone other than his wife, he would be far more graphic!

Thats my take on it anyway!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I don't think saying "I'd f*%$ the s*&% out of Faith Hill" as sharing sexual fantasies. If they're sitting around saying "Our eyes met as she walked to the dressing room. I had just removed my shirt as I was sweaty from working on the HVAC making the light bounce off on my ripped pecs..." then its kind of weird.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

:iagree:

WOW!! Corrrrr......Look at the t!ts on her! What I'd give to f**K those!!
Is perfectly normal.

A woman would say 'Gosh....hasn't HE got a lovely pert bum!'....


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, well, I found out via computer and emails. And like I said, he tried to lie his way out of it from the beginning, even when I confronted him with evidence. This behavior was going on for a long time, and I didn't read all the emails, but the ones I did read talked not about them doing things to each other, it was more of doing things together...like telling the other man that 'it would take seconds to *um after (the other man), or my h would say, 'put your hand in your lap' and tell me how it feels.'. They would be looking at porn/pics. I appreciate the graphic comment, but I guess when does that cross the line?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yea,NAND webcam sites they visited together, again with my evidence, showing him, he still denies. And viewing them with the other man. What it is about webcam sites that men don't want to own up to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you need more information. If I was into Web Cam Sites, I could see myself calling a buddy that was also into it and saying, "Hey, check out this site, look what she is doing with ________!"

I could see myself maybe texting back and forth jokingly about doing something to some woman. Not sure about the discussion about doing things together with some woman. I guess three-somes happen between two guys and a girl without either of the guys being gay.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

OK, I didn't understand your statement at first. Telling each other "oh she's hot" or "I'd do her" kind of stuff is fairly "normal". Intimate details, I have to admit, is a little odd...


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's all the info I have, he says it's a joke, lies about it, won't give me details(like he did with this other man) and vows that we won't have any more of thee 'episodes' as he called them, ever again in our marriage. What kind of 'episodes' are these? He tells me I'll never understand, so trying to understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, and sex between us, always has been good, this was I guess an extra for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I don't think mutual masturbation is a good idea. It's all IMO but I don't think its healthy for your relationship (obviously since you're uncomfortable). Seems like he's having an intimate sexual relationship with his friend. You might want to post on the Sex in Marriage forum. Maybe someone can explain the activity to you. I have no clue why this would be a turn on.


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

I get it, I just don"t get how he expects me to believe that this was all a joke, and "normal" sharing between two men. Part of me wants to find a down low forum, and post my questions there, because thats where I think he is. Of course he keeps telling me I am crazy, dont understand, etc., but when I ask questions about this guy, the porn, the websites, he lies. I cant see how staying in this relationship is worth it if he is saying that we will have no more "episodes" like this in our marriage, when he cant even be honest and tell me what exactly this "episode" was and alll the other stuff involved in this "episode". Wanted to hear a mans point of view, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

helpplease4465 said:


> I get it, I just don"t get how he expects me to believe that this was all a joke, and "normal" sharing between two men. Part of me wants to find a down low forum, and post my questions there, because thats where I think he is. Of course he keeps telling me I am crazy, dont understand, etc., but when I ask questions about this guy, the porn, the websites, he lies. I cant see how staying in this relationship is worth it if he is saying that we will have no more "episodes" like this in our marriage, when he cant even be honest and tell me what exactly this "episode" was and alll the other stuff involved in this "episode". Wanted to hear a mans point of view, and thanks for the comments.


Sorry to be obvious here - but he's lying because he was caught doing something "wrong" and he's too embarrassed and chicken to own up to it.

There are a lot of guys here who use porn - some admit it - some were caught - but I don't think I've seen a situation quite like this before.

Good luck...


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks nice777, I know, but him not totally owning up to it leads me to believe that there is more to all of this and not to mention how much he minimizes the whole situation. Nice way to find out, unfotunately, and great note to end a 15 year marriage on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

Men don't tend to be open about sexual specifics with each other the way women are. I've noticed over the years that women will be very honest and even graphic to each other about these matters. It's very odd for two men to be this way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

helpplease4465 said:


> Thanks nice777, I know, but him not totally owning up to it leads me to believe that there is more to all of this and not to mention how much he minimizes the whole situation. Nice way to find out, unfotunately, and great note to end a 15 year marriage on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes - that makes sense.

Are you actually going to end the marriage or give him another chance (under a close, watchful eye)?

And - sorry. Sad news is that people really can change in some strange ways over a long number of years.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> Question for the men: Is it normal for a men to share sexual fantasies with each other when they involve others that are not their wives? And is it normal is it for two men to sit around and talk about how they would "do" another women and share intimate details of "doing her" and getting aroused after the other one was done "doing her." My h shared a very intimate, personal relationship with another man, and I am just trying to make sense of this, since this he says that this is something that all men do and I will never understand.


No, this is not a thing guys typically do in my experience.

I`m a guy and I know a lot of guys.

This is out of my norm.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> What about these two and porn? I know I am probably asking very stupid questions, but is it normal for 2 guys to share porn between them and also watch it together? Of course this was unknown to me at the time, and when my h got caught, tried to lie his way out of it. These are 2 grown men, married men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, that isn`t common either.

I`ve watched porn with women but I haven`t nor would watch porn with a man.

Edit:

Even via webcam I wouldn`t watch porn with a man.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't guys watch porn together at stag parties? Or have I been misinformed? What are guys doing at strip clubs?

I think your hubby is embarrassed about being caught and his knee jerk reaction is to lie and cover it up. And yeah, there might be more too.

What consequences do you have prepared?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Don't guys watch porn together at stag parties? Or have I been misinformed? What are guys doing at strip clubs?


Most bachelor parties I`ve been to any porn present was just background noise for the party.
Strip clubs aren`t really intimately sexual it`s just naked women dancing it`s not "porn" per se.

What most guys are doing in strip clubs is drinking,watching, and declining requests for dances from an endless revolving que of scantily clad women.



> I think your hubby is embarrassed about being caught and his knee jerk reaction is to lie and cover it up. And yeah, there might be more too.


Most definitely


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

This happened a lot at his job, where he goes to everyday, and I can't drive myself crazy wondering what he is up to all day. That and the fact that he still lies about this stuff. We've been throguh couselors, and this last one he lied to again. We went to counseling to try and talk about this, but he got very upset when him, porn, emails,this guy, and websites came into one sentence. Literally walked out. I feel like he is making his choice by keeping/choosing this man/stuff before me and our kids. He just wants me to forget it and move on, and swears no more 'episodes'. Episodes? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

And no, nice777, I think I missed a lot before we were married, I think when things like this happen, you look at the big picture, snd I think he was like this before we married. He has other questionable relationships with men, one other that i know for sure, and 2 more questionables. Of course, one was a gay guy, but my h swears now, this guy wasn't gay and people from 20 years ago have told me to this day, this guy was gay. My h didn't know though. Another lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

No way! We don't even acknowledge each other at the urinal much less talk about fantasies.


----------



## VulturesRow (Mar 9, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> I got nothin. This sounds a little creepy to me. Like Brokeback Mountain creepy.


:iagree:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

helpplease4465 said:


> And no, nice777, I think I missed a lot before we were married, I think when things like this happen, you look at the big picture, snd I think he was like this before we married. *He has other questionable relationships with men, one other that i know for sure, and 2 more questionables. Of course, one was a gay guy, but my h swears now, this guy wasn't gay and people from 20 years ago have told me to this day, this guy was gay. My h didn't know though. Another lie.*_Posted via Mobile Device_


And there it is. You know how you can look back on instances of your life like a movie and realize the truth? Like the end of the Usual Suspects or an M.Night movie.

Thing you missed along the way come flooding back and you have that moment of..ahaaa!

That is your moment. I'm sorry. At the very least he is bi. No straight dude wants any part of knowing about another straight dude being aroused...even at strip clubs.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> Oh yea,NAND webcam sites they visited together, again with my evidence, showing him, he still denies. And viewing them with the other man. What it is about webcam sites that men don't want to own up to?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


web cams bring things to a completely different level. It is one thing to view pictures / vidoes. It ia another to veiw live shows AND a huge leap into interaction. Interaction is where in my opinion the cheating begins.
I do not think viewing porn is cheating.

I do think wacking off with other men is beyond creepy for a heterosexual man.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow... my co-worker (male) and I always talk this way.... I've work in Kitchens my whole life. EVERY one is the same... "Boy would I love to bonk (ANY Female Servers name)."


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope everyone, he keeps telling me it's perfectly normal, so I guess you are all crazy with me. I mean, I sat there and showed him webcam sites on his computer and he literally had the balls to say that it wasn't him, even though he has his own personal work computer. I just don't get it. I just don't know how he can just lie about this, it is beyond ridiculous. He knows that I know that him and his friend were doing this together, I mean, I saw via emails how much more they shared. I understand men view porn, big deal, but to go to these extremes to lie about it, lie that his 'talk' with his friend was completely straight is unbelievable. Finally, I just don't know how he thinks with me knowing all this, I can just trust him and move on. What am I suppose to wait another 10 years for him to find this again? Since I have found this out, he flies way below my radar now. What am I suppose to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hate to say this - but post your story in the "Coping with Infidelity" section...

Us guys did our part - which was confirmed your gut feeling that something wasn't right.

Not sure this was an affair - but it stinks of the type of dishonesty you deal with when your spouse is cheating or even just thinking about it.

Sorry - and good luck...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Your husband is at worst gay, and at best, perverted.

Guys talk on a base, surface level about the chicks we would do, who's hot, boobs, etc. At no point is any graphic detail given about arousing other guys. Any intent to arouse another man would be taken very uncomfortably by a normal man.

The thought of another dude's erection, especially someone I know personally, makes me shudder. I would not want to talk about that or bring it up or encourage it.

That kind of talk is normal, only between dudes who like other dudes.

Here is an example of a normal guy conversation of sex, starting simple and getting more explicit:

me: Tonya Harding is hot
normal guy: Yeah I'd do her
me: I'd love to tap that a$$
normal guy: I'd hit her from the back
me: I'd hang her from the rafters and splooge all over her
normal guy: haha yeah, that's awesome!
<high fives>
your husband: The thought of that gets me aroused
me: Get the hell out of my house


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hate to say this - but post your story in the "Coping with Infidelity" section...
> 
> Us guys did our part - which was confirmed your gut feeling that something wasn't right.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. The dishonesty and lies are bad enough. Coupled with his perversions, I would be worried. You guys need counselling.


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had to laugh at COGuys comment, Ty. I agree completely. That is how he is trying to push it off on me, but the emails I have paint a different picture. This was so great that I am half tempted to send him your response, lol. That of course would be out of spite, and I don't want the grief with that. I did post nice777 to the sex/marriage forum on here about men on the down low. Nice777 we were in counseling, and not surprisingly, he lied about everything, or said he couldn't remember anything. I think that was the last straw for me. It was like he was defending this guy and their relationship. He made his choice, I have told him, but it isn't going over very well. I mentioned something about not being alone, that is, with another man, and he about hit the roof. I mean, really? He sat there and talked to other men about doing girls with him, etc., and I mention another man and he is gonna give me grief? I have tried to be very patient with him, gave him time, waiting for explanations, etc., but nothing. He just wants to forget it and move on. I don't think so. I am still in counseling and thank goodness becuz it is keeping me grounded. He hates my counseling, even though he has told me on a number of occasions, I need help, need to see someone cuz I believe this. Wtf? Oh, and no surprise here, but he told me that if we get divorced and go to court, this other guy will stand up for him..IMBO. So, he's giving me more reasons to pursue divorce seeing I think, this guy is still in pic, even though he has told me numerous times he has no idea what this guy is doing now. Good grief. I need to find an honest man, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

helpplease4465 said:


> I had to laugh at COGuys comment, Ty. I agree completely. That is how he is trying to push it off on me, but the emails I have paint a different picture. This was so great that I am half tempted to send him your response, lol. That of course would be out of spite, and I don't want the grief with that. I did post nice777 to the sex/marriage forum on here about men on the down low. Nice777 we were in counseling, and not surprisingly, he lied about everything, or said he couldn't remember anything. I think that was the last straw for me. It was like he was defending this guy and their relationship. He made his choice, I have told him, but it isn't going over very well. I mentioned something about not being alone, that is, with another man, and he about hit the roof. I mean, really? He sat there and talked to other men about doing girls with him, etc., and I mention another man and he is gonna give me grief? I have tried to be very patient with him, gave him time, waiting for explanations, etc., but nothing. He just wants to forget it and move on. I don't think so. I am still in counseling and thank goodness becuz it is keeping me grounded. He hates my counseling, even though he has told me on a number of occasions, I need help, need to see someone cuz I believe this. Wtf? Oh, and no surprise here, but he told me that if we get divorced and go to court, this other guy will stand up for him..IMBO. So, he's giving me more reasons to pursue divorce seeing I think, this guy is still in pic, even though he has told me numerous times he has no idea what this guy is doing now. Good grief. I need to find an honest man, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are looking to save your marriage - that's where the "Infidelity" group will be helpful.

Basically - you will need to require your H to be completely open if you ever want to feel comfortable with him again. No secret passwords - no cleaning out the browser history on his computer - etc., etc.

Or - it might just be time to consider moving on...


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, but moving on...Ty for your help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, passwords...lol...he never did any of that...lmbo...so ready to move on! I am young, beautiful, and want to be happy, not miserable! So over this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

helpplease4465 said:


> Oh, passwords...lol...he never did any of that...lmbo...so ready to move on! I am young, beautiful, and want to be happy, not miserable! So over this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have kids?

Regardless - divorce is no picnic. But neither is your marriage!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why you would stick around in this marriage. The guy is cheating on you. Not being honest. Gaslighting you (which is very stressful emotionally because you are constantly questioning your sanity). And to top it off, he's probably gay.

What is keeping you around? Where is your self-respect?


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nothing COguy, I am filing for legal separation as we speak. And yes, this has been very emotionally stressful. Yes, we have kids. I know I need to quit second guessing myself. I guess I need to find something else to do with my time...lol...relieves stress when I talk about it, write about it. We live in a small community and this break up will be quite a shock to people. Half the dads (single ones) will be lined up at my door (jkjkjk)...I am a pretty private person, I don't share this openly with people. When the separation goes through, I don't know what I am going to tell people, even my closest ones. But with all this, I do have self-respect, and am not going to let him lie to me anymore. I deserve better than that, this I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have posted this same question on another forum, and got the same responses as I did from you guys. You know what my h said? He said well, your hot, and these guys on here are just looking for a piece of ass. Other forum, there were no pics, like this one, IMBO...talk about emotional stress...ahhh...be a relief when he leaves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> I have posted this same question on another forum, and got the same responses as I did from you guys. You know what my h said? He said well, your hot, and these guys on here are just looking for a piece of ass. Other forum, there were no pics, like this one, IMBO...talk about emotional stress...ahhh...be a relief when he leaves!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless I have physical proof otherwise, I assume all women on the internet are ugly, so there goes that theory.

Tell him getting aroused with another dude is major **** stuff and if he thinks I'M crazy, I'll meet him in a public place and we'll ask local male passer'bys to set us straight.

I'm sorry you're getting gaslighted, I dealt with that during my wife's wayward time and I know how bad it sucks. You're not crazy, you are being normal. Glad you're getting out.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Good luck...


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Omg COguy, you crack me up. Thanks for making me laugh. I really need to laugh since this is so ridiculous. Gaslighted, interesting term and you are correct. Glad I have a name for it now.
I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> Omg COguy, you crack me up. Thanks for making me laugh. I really need to laugh since this is so ridiculous. Gaslighted, interesting term and you are correct. Glad I have a name for it now.
> I
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaslighting

Unfortunately I didn't find out about the term until after d-day, when I did I was like "Holy crap that really happened to me!"

The one that sticks out the most was when my wife was getting so protective of her phone that she actually took it with her to the shower and then locked the door (she never does this). I made some comment like, "What are you trying to hide that you are so protective of your phone now?" And she literally went nutso calling me controlling, that I was being ridicilous, that I had no right to insult her, blah blah blah. By the end of it, I was thinking that I must be crazy and imagining all of this in my head.

It was a sigh of relief when I found out what was going on and was confronting her on it. She was still trying to do the same, "Why are you so anxious to end this? Why are you treating me like I've done something wrong? Why are you making such a big deal about nothing?" I was trying hard not to laugh at the lies. It really opened my eyes to how badly I was getting played up until that time.

I think of all the horrible things cheating spouses do (and your husband is cheating, whether it's sexual or not), gaslighting is the worst. It's an attempt to make you crazy, literally. It attempts to shift your perception of reality and targets your own sanity. It reduces your ability to trust what you believe to be true. It completely degrades your decision making ability and if reconciliation is attempted, has a major affect on trusting the other person with their feelings on the relationship.

I mean here you are with 100 other people telling you your husband is a skeeze, and you're still questioning yourself (or were a few hours ago). Don't live the lies, you know this isn't right, you have feedback from enough people to prove it. You're normal, he isn't.

The ONLY suggestion I have for you is to make sure you go through some IC after this. Discover what's inside you that allowed you to be attracted to a guy like this and take his bullsh*t. That way, you don't get sucked into the same mistake twice. Learn to find and obey those little hints that something isn't right about someone. You already had the signs (questionable relationships with other guys in the past? major red flag!), you just didn't trust yourself enough to follow them.

The worst tragedy is for someone in a sh*tty marriage to get out, only to get stuck in another sh*tty relationship.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's celebrities or whatever then maybe but if it's people you meet day to day then no, that's going a bit too far.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah not so normal and i would not ever talk about my loved one in such a crude manner around friends.

Guy's talking about what they would do to a girl like "oh i want to f#ck her" that is normal but to get intimate and have an intimate conversation is a bit weird and not "normal". Guy's sitting around and graphically talking about penetrating and what they would do with their member to a female is a bit juvenile something teenage boys do. I have not talked like that in forever and to get and talk about it on a intimate level is a bit weird.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow that is pretty sick. Is he doing that stuff at home too??? Do you have access to your router? If you do or even separate and have kids I recommend setting up your router with opendns. This will block all porn stuff. I always worried someone would get my kids to goto these site from there school but now it locked prementally.

And showing my package to anothe man either in person or web cam wacking off or not is major **** stuff. Maybe he trying to cover this by saying lets look at naked women but really wants to look at OM's stuff


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

It is the worst COguy. And not to my soon to be x goldmember, all normal he says, guys do this all the time. And yes sirdano, he was doing this at the house too, when I would go to grocery store, or go wherever. I found same stuff on home computer. Do you know what he said? He actually blamed it on the kids. Not kidding. Real denial. He does not touch computers at home anymore, and i make him come shopping. Lol. He is pressing me to forget this, so much so that the other morning (we are no longer sleeping together--for a month now) he actually tried to force himself on me. This whole situation is crazy. Even though he tells me he's going to leave, he doesn't. I can't make him leave, and I have kids, so I can't leave--I could but don't want to uproot kids, they have been through enough with this b.s. if it does get bad, I will take kids and go. I only say this because he is a hot head, and a bully sometimes, and has gotten physical. Divorce is a better option for me, so I have decided to do that, no separation. Thank all of you guys for your support. I appreciate. Keep me in your prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I know you guys already know that women talk about sex down to the dirty details with their girlfriends. Used to drive my husband crazy.

But men doing the same? That just sounds weird to me. I can see teenage boys talking that way once they "get some" for the first time, but a grown man? It is even more strange to speak to another man about the intimacies of your sex life with your wife.

Your gut is not wrong. But this could also be a pis$ing contest. One trying to outdo the other.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Explaining what I would do to a woman - celebrity or girl next door - to a buddy doesn't sound strange at all.

Showing my stuff to said guy, webcamming, and getting really into the fact that HE's turned on does. 

So...I agree with everyone else.


----------

